# ,  / > Icom >     IC-706MK2  FT-857D?

## UR5TM

.    ,       . 
:       ,    ,        .           2    .      ICOM-706MK2  Yaesu FT-857D.      .     ,  ,   ICOM-706   .     ICOM-706MK2       ?   Yaesu FT-857D     ,       .         ICOM-706MK ,     ?  !

----------


## UN-NS

UW3DI -1.  !

 ?  ?

----------


## RK1NA

> 


  .
     .
   .
...
 706  857     .
   857.
    .

----------


## UR5TM

!

----------


## UR5TM

> -  706  857        ,  ....


        !!!!!

----------


## RK1AT

> ...


E     OUTBAMD http://www.mods.dk/view.php?ArticleId=2467

----------

Yaesu FT-857D      .    .   .
  897 (   )  857   .
  Yaesu 450 D (DS) +  .    706 /   ,       .
  .  :Smile:

----------


## Serg

> E     OUTBAMD http://www.kb2ljj.com/data/icom/ic-706-MKII.htm


,         .    ,        ,   ...

opened up TX from 1,6-26 MHz and 28-30 MHz.
*All rig for japanese market not open on cb channel (cpu programed for japanese market)*

----------


## RW2CW

> 897  857


    .
897-       .  .
857-     . 
 ,   ,-    .     "" ,    . 
   897-     -  . 
     RA3ARU -     .

----------


## RW2CW

> .    .


  ""  -    . 
  .

----------


## RVMS

> http://www.cqham.ru/review/showprodu...duct=42&cat=13


   20-  ))))       .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,         .


   IC-706MK2G,  J (Japan),             ,  .

----------


## Serg

> -100  20-  ))))


706     .    .




> IC-706MK2G,  J (Japan),             ,  .


 .  ,    mk2g   g   .

----------


## Serg

> .


,     -.   , ,   20   8-15,     10.5-14.5.
http://www.qsl.net/on7eq/projects/ic706.htm

----------

Viktor UA4FIF

----------


## UN9LCW

FT-857D,  706,   .,   .

----------


## RVMS

> FT-100   ,    .
>   .       15 .
> ...
>    20- ...
>     .


  .   20-  ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> Icom -7000


 ,     ,      857,   7000.      , ,  .  7000     ( )    857 :Sad:     -  "". 7000  ,        ( ),    .   857       :::: .   7000  .
    ,     .

----------


## K6VHF

,        ,  ,      .   Ic-706, IC-706MK2G, IC-703 IC-7000, FT-817  FT-857        . **   IC-703  FT-857,     "  "  FT-857,           .    ,              .     2-      ,         ,     ,         .        ,        ,      ,     IC-703,     QRP,    ,  ,   10  .            . FT-857     ,  ,             ATAS-120.  ,                . 
 IC-706MK2G   ,     ,       .        CQ WW      .      ,          outdoor ,    FT-857  IC-703. .

----------


## RK1AT

> "". 7000  ,        (


    ?  ,   7    ,   ,        857    .

----------


## Tube.

Icom 706MKII, 1991       "",   "".

----------


## ALEKS 59

> 706     ,        ...


            J      .    .
     706MK2G.

----------


## ALEKS 59

-   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3740&page=3

----------


## RK1AT

> 857    .


  706      ?   ,  857  :Smile:    IC-703 c       
 IC-703
 
: 1,8 - 54                
              : 0,03-60 

 
SSB, AM, CW, FM, RTTY, WFM

 
105 ( 6   )

 ,%
0,0000005 (0+50 C)
            0,0000025 (-10+60 )

 
-10...+60

 
9 - 15,8 ( )



3 

Rx
0,3

 
167x58x200 


2

----------


## RK1AT

> .       
>     .HAI


  , IC-706 MK2           857,       ,   706     40  ,     ,            ,         .  ,   706 2    Icomf .

         ,       ,        ,    ,      .

----------


## UA3LM

857   7062. -857     !        30000!!!!     18000.            !!! -   .  ?           .

----------


## UA3LM

> - !


  !!!

----------


## UA3LM

.   .   ,      -2 -     S-30 .  30 ,  706    200  .     .        .          !      .      ,     100  120  . mfj ,      -!

----------

K6VHF

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

> -  706  857        ,  ....


  ,   ?    .    .

----------


## KARRA

?      Icom-706mk2g  857 (897)    ....          857 .....

----------


## AMS

Icom  Yaesu.




> Icom-706mk2g  857 (897)


 ,       ,    ?     ,  ,   ,   ,   ,     :Razz:    ,     ,       ssb,    .       ,       ,    ,   ,   ! P.S   Yaesu,     ,    Icom    ,   Yaesu      :Smile:

----------


## UR6EF

,    .    ,    .        ,   .    .     FT 857D.    .     .  . ,   .   ,  .    . (    ).

----------


## Vic_599

,       .   FT-857D   8   -   FM   30      60 .   ,      ,    . 
    60   CW  ,    ,            .      FM     ,      .            .
   :      ,     SSB  CW   .           ( )   . 
    PSK, CW, SSB,        FM,    . 
 ,     ,        .      :  ,    ,         ()    5 ,    DX   -    .
,        .   ,      .       FT-857D.       .         TS-940sat,  TS-590s.       .     .

----------

K6VHF, ua0wy

----------


## KARRA

> ,      FL-52/FL-53,      (    1,5-2   ).


    ....    7100

----------


## K6VHF

,    ,     .       FT-857.

----------

R3MW

----------


## UA9XZ

,  FT857-,897-,   TS480SAT 
   ,     (   ),
   ...

----------


## RV3RF

, -857,      .




> -    . 
>          ...      .


 ​,    -  ,  .

----------


## kalina

Icom- 706,         ,    .      +   ().      ebey

----------


## US7IGN

7062 -           .     .   -     . 857 -      .     857   ,      706-.       430.                  sw2012 mini -          10  100   ,        .    ,           ?            .        ,     -     .    -    -    .

----------

RK1AT

----------


## RK1AT

,        !




> IC706MK2G


 ,    ,     .    706-  ,  40  ,          :Smile:      , PIN  ALC  .             :Smile:

----------


## RV3AM

> ,        !
> 
>  ,    ,     .    706-  ,  40  ,              , PIN  ALC  .


             ,
    G     .   706 .
   ,   G,     , G   ,   
  ,       IC-706    ().

----------


## RV3AM

> ruki.sys


     ,  ,  ,       .
  ..      .   ,    ,    . :Sad:

----------

